
At a Steel Plant, Layoffs and a Request: Train Your Replacement - aplummer
https://www.nytimes.com/video/us/100000005007829/layoffs-steel-plant-rexnord-mexico.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=photo-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
austincheney
I have had to interview, recommend, and train a replacement before when I
involuntarily separated from the employer. One key factor is that the employer
did not cause this separation.

The big difference is that I am in software. My industry is highly portable
and the jobs are in incredible demand. Essentially, I wasn't hurt by this
separation.

Always have a backup plan. I have a backup career in an unrelated industry.
When you rely upon a single source of truth for all your (and your family's)
welfare you are at greater risk of losing everything.

------
DrScump
(video, 14 minutes)

